# Fisher and Martin



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

Well going to try it again this year, heading up next week for few days.

anyone give me any advise on areas to head to? pm if needed

thanks, Dave


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

I don't have advice but I do want to wish you good luck!


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Hmmm ... some stranger coming on here to ask for advice??


Hope you guys are doing well Dave. I'm guessing David has the girls chasing him all over the place by now.


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

yeah, I have been Quietly watching the forum. We did set anything this year, but I have a bug to go up and try the U.P. for a few days. I will let you know what happens. Hope all is good with you Ed..

Dave


----------



## Diggdug (Sep 20, 2001)

Focus on Beavers dams near cedar swamps. They seem to cross them a lot and a leaning pole with a good bait and lure near them is deadly.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Best of luck!


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

well hears the update...

there's good and bad

I will start with the bad, I always find funny that most of the people I meet and myself work so hard to find property to hunt/trap, go through all the channel and beg and plead for use of property. Then there are the people I ran into this week. So I scour the roads in search of the perfect spot and the reason I believe I found it is upon walking into the cedars for a good walk I walk right into two box sets for marten so I head the other way not touching or even getting near them. did notice they were both still set. this was on Tuesday so after coming back the next day to check my traps I followed the road to see no one had come to check the other traps, and Thursday when I left still no one had come back to check traps.

I also spoke with a fella that was boasting he had just caught a marten the other day, but left it in the trap till his friend could come up and he was going to use his sets. 

none of the above makes any sense to me and I would think with the numbers of animals being were they are you would want to check each day and also retrieve your catch as soon as you could.

I am trying not to let a few bad apples wreck the goods times.....

Dave

p.s. the good post is on its way


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

Here's the good...

I have never heard quiet before like being in a cedar swamp in the U.P. in early Dec. The saying could hear a pin drop must of come from up there, it was amazing. two things that are not in short supply are pine squirrels and snowshoe hare tracks. I set 14 sets all using 160's and natural cedar coverings with fresh beaver as bait and martin lure. I felt really good about my sets. now I can't figure out the difference between those crazy squirrels and if any were marten tracks but there is no mistaking the two different sets of Fisher tracks I came across, both looked about the day before I got there. I saw many coyote tracks, one set of Wolf and found some beavers. brought 330's with me but for some reason did not set for them. just enjoyed seeing the difference from beavers up there to the beavers in the lower.

it was so enjoyable being up in the woods and seeing the sunrise, listening to the ice scream as I know there were things trying to escape from below lake superior, the calls from the ravens who seem to appear out of nowhere. 

Now I know it will be like hitting the lottery to finally connect with a Fisher or Marten with only being there for three days but I feel each year I am getting closer. I am already thinking what I will do different next year. I will post a few picture and would like to thank the guys that helped me this year. 

Thanks for listening...

Dave


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

Awesome story. Something I have always wanted to try.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Great stuff, thanks for sharing.


----------



## chessielover (Oct 31, 2010)

It is always good to hear others stories. I am glad you had a good time, even without conecting.

Even though income is one of the driving factors for myself in trapping, I still enjoy stopping and taking in the wonders around me.

Good luck in the rest of your season.


----------

